# Modus wechseln von Graustufen nach RGB



## housymaus20 (21. November 2001)

wie wechselt man in PSP von Graustufen in den RGB-Modus ?


----------



## Dunsti (21. November 2001)

klick dazu im Menü oben auf "Farben -> Farbtiefe erhöhen -> 16 Millionen Farben (24Bit)" oder drücke "Umsch + Strg + 0"

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Cruseman (30. November 2001)

<img src="http://cruseman.de/TEMP/delme.gif">


----------

